# LVOT diagnosis



## mmagness

Does anyone know how to code a diagnosis of Left Ventricular outflow tract obstruction (gradient).  I am really stumped...  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Vickie Capley CPC CPMA

*Lvot - 425.1 ?*

http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/500_599/0558.html


----------



## Ruth.Nelson@coniferhealth.com

425.11


----------

